# TTTSNH 9? I'm not a swinger, but I'm willing to learn



## Brink

starting with some rough cut white oak.



 

Drew some curves.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc




----------



## SENC




----------



## NYWoodturner




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Cousins of yours?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Just gotta get my bearings...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

To hell with the popcorn, I'm mixing a drink...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC




----------



## Brink

I came, I sawed, I chopped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Smelly o-rangs


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> View attachment 76192



Is that the modern day version of this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

These are done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Monkey hockey sticks?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

Working with door open.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Momma Brink's porch swing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

No, she hasn't requested anything lately

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Late to the party as usual.....but I"m here....


----------



## Brink

There's a party?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Holly Cow You built that huge table in that little shop! There is hope for me yet! My shed is 1/3 that size so I should be able to build an end table.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

More joinery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Careful layout. It all startes with layout. People have asked me how I size components.



 

It's easy, not to big, not too small, but same size as a chisel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I still stand by my guess - Its just not for Momma Brink. She's getting short changed . Woulda been a great Mothers Day present

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

She's not my mother...

And your guess is WRONG! Look at the thread title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Curves

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dig that plane for doing inside curves like that, very cool tool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

That's a fine looking bag of white bags you have there.


----------



## Kevin

Scott I think it's one of those back & forth rockers in a frame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

" I'm not a swinger..."
Bags of bearings...
Kevin is close.



 

The makings of a glider bench

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

That is going to be one very nice glider there @Brink No monkeying around with this one. 

Awwwww heck! I didn't notice the end of your last post till I posted this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin is close.



Yep. Bayonne is just down the road a piece from you. 77 miles to be exact. Except you keep changing your location so I'm not real sure . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Huh? 
I know where Bayonne is.


----------



## Kevin

Not far from the north central festering boil I bet.


----------



## Brink

Yup, 77 miles from it


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Can't do these with a spinning tool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful details, nice and crisp, I love that little router plane. I keep looking for one but haven't stumbled across one yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

More fun with routers @woodtickgreg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh you suck! Now your just showing off!Kidding aside, very cool.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I am showing off...
And the other thing, too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's coming together very nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

That's so awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Looking good man....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Bun cradling curves

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Are you leaving room for a tail to stick out behind it?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

No stoopid tail space!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123

Looking good Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Finished the seat slats.



 

I figured, if it's shaped like a spine, it should be comfy.



 

Ready for arms and base frame.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950

Damn nice work- You make it look easy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Looks comfy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking real nice brinkster!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Haunched tenons.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Some curvy armrests.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Nova the shop dog enjoying herself.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Metal work.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Did you mill the flanges also? Lookin good. Can't wait to see where they go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Did you mill the flanges also? Lookin good. Can't wait to see where they go



Yes, I started out with 5/8" round bar and 1/4"x 1-1/2" flat bar. 

I couldn't find glider hardware I liked, so I'll make my own.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

I needed hardware for this glider. All I found available didn't suit my needs. So here is the bearing mounts...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Brink you're an impressive fabricator. I hope you don't teach all your skills to the entire monkey nation or you guys monkeys will take over. Really nice project. But of course your back profile is made for a homo sapiens what's that all about? Oh, you made it for your human half I get it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

It's not mine. This goes to fellow I did a job for last year...

The Land RoEVer guy.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I remember that project we have a short video of a monkey driving it past a camera. Almost as impressive as the project.


----------



## Brink

I don't remember that vid


----------



## Schroedc

Did you braze the parts together or are they welded?


----------



## Brink

I brazed them


----------



## Brink

Chopping and fitting armrests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Can't wait to see the base and the rest of this go together!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

A little chilly in the shop. Great start to a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's perfect! It's 64 in my house right now, nice! Waking up and drinking coffee. I love these cool temps

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

It was cold enough yesterday I had to wear sweater.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> It was cold enough yesterday I had to wear sweater.



I have a permanent sweater

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I have a permanent baby butt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Y'all could have my problem. I lost 200 pounds so now I'm uninsulated. I wear turtlenecks until it hits 70 to 75 degrees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Wow how long ago did you lose it? Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Wow how long ago did you lose it? Congrats!



Christmas 2007 I weighed 405, Had a Gastric Bypass in April '08 Here's me in a 5X shirt that used to fit me..... Ok, I'm done hijacking.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Wow! You lost 12# shy of a full grown Brink. Well done.


----------



## Brink

Too bad I already shed for summer, had to turn the heat back on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 79048
> 
> View attachment 79049



The dog seems to be trying to tell us something.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> The dog seems to be trying to tell us something.....



"Get back to work, turkey"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Colin that's awesome. I have a lt of respect for anyone that conquers that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way to go Colin! Very impressive.


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> That's perfect! It's 64 in my house right now, nice! Waking up and drinking coffee. I love these cool temps



Holy crap, that's freezing!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Holy crap, that's freezing!!!


I can't take the heat like you guys can't take the cold. That is comfortable for me, LOL.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Joinery is cut, legs are assembled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Nice work Brink. Need a little hair on the legs but still looks pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Mortised in the bearing mounts. Then glued in the leg assemblies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking so good, makes me want to be a swinger!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> makes me want to be a swinger!



Brink teaches a class on that I think.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It's easy enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Look! It's standing on its own legs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Shapes and curves...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Looks great!



Brink said:


> Look! It's standing on its own legs!



Not for long though . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A beautiful piece of work, it's coming along very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

The bench segment of our show has ended...
Up next, the glider base.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

I can't even bring myself to take a jab at you. This is the most beautiful non-swinger I have seen. For real. Can't wait to see the video of you and your human mate rocking in it before you deliver it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I can't even bring myself to take a jab at you. This is the most beautiful non-swinger I have seen. For real. Can't wait to see the video of you and your human mate rocking in it before you deliver it.



There's gotta be something. You're letting me, and the entire internet down.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> There's gotta be something. You're letting me, and the entire internet down.




Ok what he hell is wrong with ya- your floor is starting to look like @Kenbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Ok what he hell is wrong with ya- your floor is starting to look like @Kenbo



It actually bothers me those pieces of scrap are on the floor. At a certain point, my back overrides the need to pick things up. 

This is as messy you'll ever see my work space.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I can't even bring myself to take a jab at you.





Don't let us down Kevin! We're all depending on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Don't let us down Kevin! We're all depending on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Or, maybe after 7 months or so of TTTSNH threads, @Kevin doesn't dare?


----------



## Tony

Love the avatar by the way Brink! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Made the ball bearing glider links.



 

These are the bearing bores. Small holes will get washers and screws to hold bearings in place.


 

Good snug bearing fit.


 

Links are all done.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ahhh, wooden links, very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Cutting joinery for the base.


----------



## Brink

Adding a cloud lift detail

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Most of the base is assembled.



 

The cloud lift feet are all rounded over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks great, But I would round all of the bottom of the feet off as well, jmo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks great, But I would round all of the bottom of the feet off as well, jmo.



Hmmm, curiously, this round over stops precisely at the posts. But why?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Hmmm, curiously, this round over stops precisely at the posts. But why?



Because it would look like scata if it didn't.

Love the wood links.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Smaller roundovers, just for @woodtickgreg 



 

The last link mounts.



 

And all glued up, test it out later today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Loving it, beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Suhweet !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Temporarily assembled and tested.

D'oh, Shopdog photobomb.



 

Try again.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Too cool! And very nice, just need a glass of iced tea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Great work Brink! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

....and delivered...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man that looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

That's one sexy piece of locomotion. That's my favorite Brinkiture so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo

I'm amazed, Brink. I love your TTSNH threads, but they always give me a gross feeling of inadequacy, even with my opposable thumbs. Thank you for sharing… over the top incredible craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

